# Band Coronation coming up. ~*Another update link*~



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Basically homecoming for the band. I'm the queen (due to being the only senior girl IN band) and we don't know who the king is yet. I just got my dress yesterday and found a problem with it so took it back to exchange it today and then my mom brought that one home and we found one of those tags that only the store can get off! And pictures are at 5:30! :GAAH: I still have to do make-up and hair! (I never wear make-up so I don't know how really and I'm not good with my hair either so my mom has to help me.  ) Then the actual Coronation is Thursday. I don't like to dress up much though. So I'm really stressed, but I'm also a little excited at the same time. My dress is AWESOME by the way! Normally I hate dress shopping but I knew what I wanted and I found it. :thumbup: I will try to post pics if ya want. (might scare you though) lmbo


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

oh how exciting. I hope you have a good time! Dressing up can be fun even for a country girl --- enjoy it! every girl should have a chance to be all dolled up at least once in their life time if not more often.

And yes I would love to see a picture :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

Picture, Picture, Picture!!

Have fun!! :stars:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

Special Ocassion dresses always manage to give you a few grey hairs . . . I was having a dress made for a wedding and she kept forgetting about it . . . I was sweating it for a bout a week . . . then about 1 day before the wedding it came in the mail . . .thank-God it fit . . . Have fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

hope you have loads of fun...............


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

I will try. But it is raining today and tomorrow and if it's rainy and windy on Thursday, I think I may cry. lol :tears:

I will try and get some good pics too, can be hard though considering my family is usually "attempting" to use my camera. :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

start teaching now now then -- we need good pictures


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

I agree even a country girls likes to look like a lady now and then.  I love my jeans and tee, but putting on a nice dressing and getting all dolled up is fun from time to time too!

I can't wait to see pix.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

Eh, I never really like to dress up much. I hate wearing make-up period. :roll: I don't mind the dress itself so much, it's just it and the heels (have to, the guy is way too tall!) and the make-up and the stress, etc. I just get so stressed. Once it's over I'm fine. :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up.*

I'm still waiting on the rest of the pics but here are two to tide you over. :greengrin:

My escort Dustin, and I.









Me.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

Crissa, you're beautiful  Dustin looks so good. Hope you had a wonderful time.
Candy :sun:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

You are lovely, I don't mind wearing dresses and skirts at all though and I don't mind wearing make-up either.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

You look absolutely gorgeous! I love that dress!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

Wow you are beautiful! And I agree that is a really classy looking dress.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

Beautiful you and the dress. Dustin not bad either. Hope you had a great time. When did you cut your hair? Shelly


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

Thanks everyone! :greengrin: I cut my hair right before school started. My cousin did my hair for me though for the Coronation. I'll get more pics whenever the photographer develops them. :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

Very pretty Crissa!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

oh beautiful Crissa!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

Crissa, you are a VERY pretty girl! Please! Don't slouch! Stand up straight, shoulders back, stick your chest out! Even when you are sitting. We all want our goats "set up right", so think of it like a show...only you are the one being shown! :thumbup:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Band Coronation coming up. ~*PICS ADDED*~*

Thanks. I found the site where you can see some MUCH better pics! Enjoy! :greengrin:


----------

